# Looking for a waterproof bluetooth speaker



## Confused Chimp (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm planning on commuting to work some of the time and my route is through country lanes. I like listening to music whilst riding, but don't like the idea of using headphones whilst on the road.
Therefore I was looking to see if I could find a small bluetooth speaker that is waterproof and could be attached to either the handlebar or top post. 
Any suggestions?
Cheers
CC


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

don't know how much it is and doesn't look like it would be to hard to come up with something to hold it

ECOXGEAR - Yes It's Waterproof! | ECOXBT


----------



## Confused Chimp (Sep 5, 2013)

Many thanks for the link  although I had found these already. But was hoping to find something a little smaller...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Speaker fits in Bike water bottle cage (lets you pump tunes to world) | Gear Review | Gear Junkie

(I don't have one.)


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure if you looked at the accessories but they also have 2 handle bar mounts and a shoulder strap available Not trying to talk you into it since I have no idea how good it is but it does have those options

edit: never mind they aren't for that particular one


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Speaker fits in Bike water bottle cage (lets you pump tunes to world) | Gear Review | Gear Junkie
> 
> (I don't have one.)


I have one of these schosche boom bottles and it's amazing. The funniest thing to me was on my first ride with it on my road bike blasting some tunes the bass shakes the seat tube so you *feel* the bass too, LOL.

It goes plenty loud, I can easily listen while blasting along at 25mph on my roadbike, I took it mountain biking once but I had **** cell signal so my pandora stream kept dropping out on me, I don't have mp3's stored on my phone.

The battery lasts for about 20 hours - I use it mainly camping and it can get really loud.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Boombot. Done. Great speaker.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

Confused Chimp said:


> I'm planning on commuting to work some of the time and my route is through country lanes. I like listening to music whilst riding, but don't like the idea of using headphones whilst on the road.
> Therefore I was looking to see if I could find a small bluetooth speaker that is waterproof and could be attached to either the handlebar or top post.
> Any suggestions?
> Cheers
> CC


I have one of these: Amazon.com: Satechi ST-66BTA Audio Cube Portable Bluetooth Speaker System for iPhone/Android Smart Phones/iPad/Tablets/Macbook/Notebooks: MP3 Players & Accessories

It is neither designed for a bike, nor waterproof, but both are easily fixed. The bottom plate detaches with 4 screws, and I just screwed that onto an old handlebar mount light bracket I had lying around. A sandwich bag + rubber band makes it waterproof when needed and does not affect sound quality or usability.

I've been using one for well over a year, every single day on my commuter. No issues yet.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

That boomBOTTLE looks awesome.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Another option?

Water Resistant Bluetooth Speaker from Outdoor Tech, Pink


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Just go to Amazon and search for "bicycle bluetooth speaker"


----------



## Joesacramento (Nov 29, 2014)

*Bose Soundlink Mini Bike Mount*

I was looking for the best Bluetooth speaker as well and ended up having a metal shop make a bracket for a Bose Soundlink Mini. It's been great!


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

I use a bone conduction headset. You can hear music and outside sounds at the same time. A little weird at first, but great for riding. http://www.aftershokz.com


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Joesacramento said:


> I was looking for the best Bluetooth speaker as well and ended up having a metal shop make a bracket for a Bose Soundlink Mini. It's been great!


That is sharp! If I had a beach to cruise I would be all over that.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Jethro_A said:


> I use a bone conduction headset. A little weird at first...


That's really cool - but I thought you meant an actual bike headset. And I was imagining hearing music transmitted through your hands...which would be a little weird.


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

newfangled said:


> That's really cool - but I thought you meant an actual bike headset. And I was imagining hearing music transmitted through your hands...which would be a little weird.


Ha, no, just through your skull. And if you have it loud enough and people are close to you they can hear it too. Your head is a speaker. (It's not too loud, I use it on the bus too.)


----------



## tonykakkar (Jun 24, 2018)

Ultimate Ears Phantom Wireless Speakers is one of the best waterproof Bluetooth speakers


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Confused Chimp said:


> I was looking to see if I could find a small bluetooth speaker that is waterproof and could be attached to either the handlebar or top post..


So you can annoy other people even when it's raining ;0)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> So you can annoy other people even when it's raining ;0)


Ha! Pig responds to a five year old post from a poster with a total of 4 posts to date in a thread that looks to have been revived by a spammer. ;0)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Ha! Pig responds to a five year old post from a poster with a total of 4 posts to date in a thread that looks to have been revived by a spammer. ;0)


Livin the dream dude, livin the dream ;0)


----------

